# The Bell System: How to Make Bells



## Jacob (Mar 19, 2016)

*Info*



There have been a lot of threads recently popping up around the HQ regarding how to amass TBT bells. Now that the interest and welcome bells are gone, many members are left poor and unable to buy AC items, villagers, etc.

_This guide is directed towards the newer members who don't have as much experience in whats going on here, or the users who need new ways to earn TBT.
_
What are bells? There is a small guide that explains a little bit about bells.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide

How do you send bells? There is guide to that also.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?120510-The-Bell-System-Sending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User



*Methods*



1. *Posting* - 

The easiest way to earn TBT bells is making thought-out posts. Each post you make will earn you a small amount of TBT bells, and each thread you make will make you a little more TBT.
The longer the post, the more bells you earn. Keep in mind, do not spam or non-meaningful post just to earn bells. This will result in possible infractions from the mods, which actually take away bells.
Quotes from another user will not earn you more TBT. You get TBT for each post that _you_ make, respectively.

Some boards, like the "Introduction Board," "The Basement" and "The Cellar" do not give you bells when you post. Some boards also give you more bells than others. For example, "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" board will earn you more bells than the "Brewster's Cafe" board.

With my current understanding, you can make up to 10 bells per post.

Important to note:


Jake. said:


> When you edit a post it recalculates the bells as if it were a new post.
> Say you make a post and gain 5 bells. You then decide to edit your post. When you edit your post you will lose all the bells from the post, but once you hit "save" you'll gain the amount for your new post. So if you made your post shorter you'll get less bells, so you'll lose them, but if you made it longer you'll actually gain bells.
> 
> 
> ...



Alternatively, _voting_ on a thread can also earn you 0.2 bells. This can be possible via the "Rate This Thread" option on the top right.


2. *Selling Animal Crossing Goods and Services* - 

A huge portion of this site can still be found wanting hybrids, Furniture sets, tools, etc. 
In order to make TBT bells, you are gonna want to sell your items in the TBT Marketplace, not Re-tail.

What are some of the best items to sell? Based off the most recent sales, more members are interested on Flower Hybrids, Rare Un-orderable Furniture Sets, Gold Tools, and Island Items.
It does not hurt to put anything else you have up for sale though, who knows, maybe some members are looking for the exact items you have!

Make sure to start your selling thread here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?69-TBT-Marketplace

Selling "In Game Bells," otherwise known as "IGB," is one of the most popular forms of selling AC:NL "goods" for TBT.
Currently, the exchange rate for IGB to BTB is 20 million to 100.
This means you can sell 20 million IGB for 100 TBT. Though painstaking and unfavored, it can be very useful to those with an abundance of Animal Crossing bells.

The exchange rate is, in fact, unofficial. You can try trade any amount of bells for TBT, but that is the generally accepted rate.


3. *Selling Art* -

Art plays a significantly large role on this site. In the Museum Shop, people are constantly selling Original Character ideas, signatures, and custom drawings for TBT bells. 
If you think your art is worth anything to the people here, try opening a shop! If you are unsure of how much your art goes for, try asking how much it is worth in the Museum Board.

Selling art can be hard because most members are unsure of how much their art would sell for. If you are unsure, make a thread Here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?24-The-Museum
and ask the user's "How much TBT would this go for?"

It is also recommended that you watch other people's art shops closely and pick up on what it should look like.

Make your selling thread here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?146-Museum-Shop


4. *Selling Collectibles* - 

One of the unique aspects of this forum is the collectibles. Collectibles are the little pictures under a user's Avatar.
Because Animal Crossing is a game based around the aspect of collecting, it is not unusual that many members here will pay a lot of TBT Bells to get a collectible.

_Where do you get collectibles?_
Well, when you start out with a low amount of TBT, there isn't much you can buy. In the "Shop" you can purchase a Tasty Cake, Pear, etc.
But in order to actually make TBT, you are going to want to sell the more rare ones. You can earn rare collectibles in holiday events that the Administrators and Moderators post. 

_How much is my collectible worth? _
Collectibles can be tricky to price, but thankfully some generous Users made threads explaining how much each collectible is recently sold for.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334670-Market-Price-Summary-of-Collectibles
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?352982-Collectible-Price-Guide-(Using-confidence-intervals)&highlight=
Although these prices are not confirmed nor encouraged by the Staff, they are a great help on how to sell them. 

Make your selling thread here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?69-TBT-Marketplace

Selling collectibles is a lot like the _Stalk Market_, in the sense of investment and profit. During times when a certain collectible is being sold currently, their value will be significantly low. However, if you buy collectibles when they cheap, there is a good chance of their value rising, and you can profit off of their market price. It takes a lot patience, but eventually it will become easy to predict the Market changes.


5. *Selling Villagers* - 

Some people here have no problem paying a big amount of TBT bells for a specific villager they want. In the Villager Trading Plaza, you can auction or sell villagers that are leaving your town. Based off of the Villager Trading Guides, you can figure out just how much your villagers are worth!

There are many Selling Villager threads out there, so it might be a bit overwhelming at first. When you make your thread, be patient. You might want to try looking through this thread to see if anyone wants your villager first.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?112564-The-Official-Looking-for-Trading-Buying-Thread

Then look through this thread to see how much your villager is worth.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?354714-Villager-Popularity-List

Make your selling thread here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?85-Villager-Trading-Plaza


6. *Selling Items from Other Games* - 

Don't have a lot of Animal Crossing Items to sell? Many people at TBT do not play Animal Crossing much anymore, so you have a chance to sell items from any other games you have. Just head on over to the TBT Marketplace. You can sell Pokemon, Flight Rising Treasure, etc. 

The best way to see how much an item is worth from a different game, start out by viewing similar thread, and getting an idea. Also, don't be afraid to ask. Many members here are very generous and will help you out as much as they can.

Sell your items here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?69-TBT-Marketplace


7. *Contests* - Around certain holidays, the Moderator and Administrators will hold Art Contests, House Design Contests, etc. If you participate and win, you can earn TBT bells.
Good Luck.


8. *TBT Lottery* -
If you are very low on TBT, it could be fun to try your luck at a TBT lottery. Each week, new numbers are picked, and you have the chance to earn 100 TBT bells, after only spending a mere 5.
Good Luck.



*What Not To Do*​Here are some things that you should avoid when trying to make bells.

- Do not spam posts to make bells.
- Do not sell hack Animal Crossing Items or Villagers.
- Do not beg for bells.
- Do not trace art.
- Do not bump a selling thread within 4 hours.





If you follow this guide and put in the work, you can soon be swimming in bells. Keep in mind, making TBT bells is no easy task. Stay focused and calm, and you will eventually be a pro at making Bells. 

Know anymore methods? Please let me know so I can add them up above.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2016)

You forgot sending a pic of inner thigh to make 100k


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooh this is cool 

I can't do art, and I only have ****ty ACNL items rip


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 19, 2016)

isn't the lottery unwinable?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> isn't the lottery unwinable?



Only 2 people have ever won. I think. In my opinion, it's pointless to enter xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 19, 2016)

WTF JACOB I WAS THINKING OF MAKING THIS EEERGHHHH OMG HOW

i thought of it for the first time like 20 minutes ago :O


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 19, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> WTF JACOB I WAS THINKING OF MAKING THIS EEERGHHHH OMG HOW
> 
> i thought of it for the first time like 20 minutes ago :O



great


----------



## meowduck (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks pal


----------



## Jacob (Mar 22, 2016)

*B U M P *


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 23, 2016)

Jacob said:


> *B U M P *



Are you going to keep bumping this until it either gets stickied or locked?

Jokes, jokes.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Are you going to keep bumping this until it either gets stickied or locked?
> 
> Jokes, jokes.



It was only one bump tho so your joke is invalid.
If it gets stickied, I will understand. It's helping the community, especially new members, understand how this site works and how to earn bells as they learn how other functions work. 

Heck, it made me realize the lottery system exists and that it's actually active.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 23, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> It was only one bump tho so your joke is invalid.
> If it gets stickied, I will understand. It's helping the community, especially new members, understand how this site works and how to earn bells as they learn how other functions work.
> 
> Heck, it made me realize the lottery system exists and that it's actually active.



Yeah, it's something worth linking others to.

I wish we could see more information on the lottery like who's entering and whatnot. I think the odds of winning are too slim since it's virtual currency going nowhere.

Thinking of setting up my own lottery with better odds and, well, the casino always wins. There might be trust issues though, lol.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 3, 2016)

It'd be cool if you added what _doesn't_ earn you bells, like for example i'm completely unaware of what places don't give you bells for posting besides the TBT marketplace.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

Ooh yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 3, 2016)

You could also add that quoting someone's really long thought out post doesn't give you the bells for what you quoted. You get bells for what you type out yourself.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 3, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> You could also add that quoting someone's really long thought out post doesn't give you the bells for what you quoted. You get bells for what you type out yourself.



Just delete the Quote tags and the problem is solved.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 3, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Just delete the Quote tags and the problem is solved.



That is true lol
Then everyone hates you for taking the tags out and you get caught by a mod and lose the bells whoops lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Gah I'm running low on TBT and the only method that I can do is the posting one...=_____=

It's gonna take me a month just to get 300TBT...//cries


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Gah I'm running low on TBT and the only method that I can do is the posting one...=_____=
> 
> It's gonna take me a month just to get 300TBT...//cries



I feel your pain ;-;
Unless anyone is going to buy rubbish items for TBT, posting is my only hope.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I feel your pain ;-;
> Unless anyone is going to buy rubbish items for TBT, posting is my only hope.



Same omfg ;-;
Rip us


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

How much TBT would one of my kidneys be worth


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 7, 2016)

im just now noticing you linked the tier list in this thread. /honored. 
thank you <3, and for taking the time to write all this up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> How much TBT would one of my kidneys be worth



0
pixels > a kidney


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 10, 2016)

When you rate a thread or vote you get 0.2bells that could be a method.


----------



## Riyadh (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for making this thread c: 
look at my bell amount, I certainly need more methods to earn them xp


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 14, 2016)

This is a good thread to have around, thanks c:
I didn't know you didn't get bells from the intro board cause i just did.


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2016)

Seems like some people could use the tips before the restock 
Bump


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 25, 2016)

When you make a poll you make 7TBT.


----------



## Sholee (May 25, 2016)

This is a great thread! Thanks for linking my thread


----------



## Schnitzel (May 25, 2016)

Very useful guide, thanks for taking the time to compile all the information!


----------



## Melchoir (May 25, 2016)

There's a lottery system? I didn't even know that. Also, why did interest get scrapped?


----------



## Sholee (May 25, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> There's a lottery system? I didn't even know that. Also, why did interest get scrapped?



There were people abusing the interest system


----------



## Melchoir (May 25, 2016)

Sholee said:


> There were people abusing the interest system



How so? Wasn't it only like 5% interest or something every week any way? Sorry if this sounds rude, genuinely curious.


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> How so? Wasn't it only like 5% interest or something every week any way? Sorry if this sounds rude, genuinely curious.



People sent over their TBT to one person to earn a whole load of interest


----------



## Melchoir (May 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> People sent over their TBT to one person to earn a whole load of interest



Oh man, it sucks that people ruined the system for everyone.


----------



## Taj (May 25, 2016)

I don't know if anybody said this, but every time you upload an image on a post you lose 2 tbt


----------



## Twinleaf (May 25, 2016)

Thank you for this! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> I don't know if anybody said this, but every time you upload an image on a post you lose 2 tbt



What, really? Thank you for telling us that.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 26, 2016)

This is a very good guide. Thanks Jacob!


----------



## Lamby101boi (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 25, 2018)

neester14 said:


> I don't know if anybody said this, but every time you upload an image on a post you lose 2 tbt


Wow, that’s interesting. I never knew that. Thanks for mentioning!


----------

